# Nikon D100 im Studio



## ebimog (6. Oktober 2003)

ich möchte gerne wissen, ob jemanden schon  mit Nikon D100 im Studio gearbeitet hat und  worauf muß man da bei achten ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## DLDS (6. Oktober 2003)

funktioniert ohne probleme !

du brauchst nen nikon AS-15 adapter fürs sync kabel


----------



## ebimog (6. Oktober 2003)

ich habe mit dem Adpter von hama garbeitet und es ging auch aber. musste andere Blenden einstellen. als das von dem Blitzbelichtumgsmesser mir vor gab, woran kann es liegen?  die Blitzbelichtumg messer gab mir  den Belenden Wert von 5,6 aber bei der Kamera mußte viel höheren Wert  eistellen , dass es nicht über Belichtet wird ! kannst Du bitte mir sagen ob es an das Adpter liegen könnte?

vielen Dank


----------



## DLDS (6. Oktober 2003)

das problem hatt ich nie bis jetzt

mit welcher zusätzlichen ausrüstung hast du gearbeitet ?
ist das der hama adapter mit feedback schutz ?

War der belichtungsmesser korrekt eingestellt ?
Welcher war es


----------



## ebimog (6. Oktober 2003)

es ist diese einfache Hama Alu sync. Stecker, die man halt auf dem BlitzSchuh rein schiebt und meine BL ist  die Mionlata IV Blitzbelichtungsmesser und die ISO und Auslösung war auch richtig eingestellt gewesen.

Gruß

ebimog


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

du meinst Minolta oder ?

Diesen hab ich früher in Verbindung mit einer D30 oft genutzt. Eigentlich funktioniert er ziemlich gut. 

Dein Problem ist also das du überbelichtest ?
Ich hatte manchmal das Problem das ich - 0,5 EV hatte... mehr aber nicht!


----------



## ebimog (8. Oktober 2003)

*Nikon D100 im Stdudio*

Ich habe das Problem geloest , es lag daran ,dass  ich alles in M stellen sollte, 
ich bedanke mich sehr, für Deine nette Tip´s.


----------



## DLDS (9. Oktober 2003)

oh, ich bin davon ausgegangen das du M benutzt. Sorry


----------

